# Dead Pilots



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A commercial airliner was climbing to cruise altitude when a large bird smashed through the windscreen instantly killing both the pilot and co-pilot. A blonde stewards was standing on the other side of the cockpit door and upon hearing the noise, went forward to investigate.

After opening the door and surveying the scene, she managed to get to the two dead pilots. As she did, the intense wind slammed the cockpit door closed and jammed it shut.

She struggled to remove one of dead pilots and climbed into his seat. Picking up the headset she called out -

"Mayday! Mayday! Mayday! This is Delta flight 257. We have an in-flight emergency. Both pilots are dead. I'm the stewardess but I have no idea how to fly a plane. Please help!"

ATC immediately responded. "Delta 257 this is tower control. We hear you. Everything will be okay so there's no need to panic. We've experienced this sort of problem many times so we can help get you down safely. We will talk you through every step of the way so there's nothing to worry about."

"Thank goodness!" cried the stewardess. "So what do I do?"

"First," said the ATC, "I need to confirm your height and position."

"Okay," relied the stewardess. "I'm 5'4" and I'm sitting in the front of the plane."

There was a brief pause and the controller answered back, "Okay Delta 257. Repeat after me, 'Our Father, who are in heaven'..."

.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## mudmonkey (Oct 1, 2020)

:lol:


----------

